# Very small show brag from Enderby



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Haven't been around since Saturday really due to the show on Sunday and then the catching up to do today, and I'm still behind <sigh> but hopefully towards the middle of the week things will be normal and I can start posting again and continue to bore you lol.

Anyway, we took Kamora and Nocino to the TickedTICA show in Enderby today. Kamora was a "bridesmaid" again all day bless her. Despite gaining maximum points in each ring, she didn't make any Finals.

As for Nocino, well...................we are thrilled to say that she will now officially be known as *Champion Schimmel Shesanightmare*     Nocino is out of Schimmel True Blue X Champion Schimmel Shesadream. The timing could not have been better as Nocino is having a honeymoon with Ashanti (aka Double Grand Champion Schimmel Stripe It Lucky) this week. 

It was fantastic to see May and Heathcliff (Kelly's OH) again, as well as to meet Karen (?) who owns the stunning Gizmo bred by May. Karen very kindly allowed me to have some cuddles with Gizmo and that boy will go far I tell you. He is a credit to May's breeding  Ross's girl Gaia (sp?) is a beautiful, beautiful Lynx Point, wonderfully balanced and incredibly pretty.

May will confirm that both our girls were angels today, I have never seen them so well behaved and I'm incredibly proud of them both 

Anyway, it was a great day, can't wait for the next TICA show  and here are the girl's..........

Nocino (Oriental Black Tortie) & Kamora (Cinnamon Oriental Classic Tabby)


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

_HUMONGOUS WELL DONE TO CHAMPION SCHIMMELSHESANIGHTMARE-SOOO RICHLY DESERVED-STUNNING GAL ABD AN ABSOLUTE CREDIT TO YOU KATAND ALSO TO KAMORA WHO AGAIN IS ALSO A STUNNING GAL AND CREDIT TO HER DEVOTED SLAVE_
I'll bet you've been busy MatildaDecisions such as HMm Should i put the Rosettes here or over theirHuman family move out i need the room:Glad you all had a such a brill and enjoyable day-you always make my HC smile Tilda-and for that alone your a starDAlso relieved to hear you all behaved accordingly too


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> _HUMONGOUS WELL DONE TO CHAMPION SCHIMMELSHESANIGHTMARE-SOOO RICHLY DESERVED-STUNNING GAL ABD AN ABSOLUTE CREDIT TO YOU KATAND ALSO TO KAMORA WHO AGAIN IS ALSO A STUNNING GAL AND CREDIT TO HER DEVOTED SLAVE_
> I'll bet you've been busy MatildaDecisions such as HMm Should i put the Rosettes here or over theirHuman family move out i need the room:Glad you all had a such a brill and enjoyable day-you always make my HC smile Tilda-and for that alone your a starDAlso relieved to hear you all behaved accordingly too


Oh my goodness, don't remind me...............I had promised, prior to the show, that I would sit there, be good, and not say a word all day long, and as May and Ross will tell you, it didn't work out that way. I thought May was gonna wet herself when I was extolling the virtues of a certain judge to her and Ross ROFL. Glad I could make HC smile, he's a wonderful man even though we don't agree on certain breeding aspects such as sharing gene pools lol, and May is a darling lady however............I dunno how you put up wiv' 'em sometimes Kelly, you must be a very patient woman  Hey, did Ross tell you that you'll be having one of our girls in there to stud next year??????? I told him I wanna send someone in to your new Fresian Cow who Rich showed me pics of yesterday


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Huge Congratulations Kat and to your beautiful girls too
They are so chilled out and as Kelly said a credit to you and Graham

NOW! whats this about a Friesian Cow ?


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Congratulations to you Kat and your two beautiful girls...
Well done 
CHAMPION SCHIMMEL SHE'SANIGHTMARE

Well deserved in my humble opinion


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

Congratulations Kat, they're both gorgeous


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Congratulations Kat, your girls are gorgeous
Well Done to* *CHAMPION SCHIMMEL SHE'SANIGHTMARE*


----------

